# ND boys wanna get fired up read this..



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

The Devils Lake Chamber of Commerce is breeding the problem

http://www.devilslakend.com/tourism/huntingtips.htm

Also look at the rest of the hunting page, all thats there are guides, no motels, restaurants, sporting goods stores, who is getting that NR money?


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

water_swater said:


> ...no motels, restaurants, sporting goods stores, who is getting that NR money?


I'm not sure I understand you?

http://www.devilslakend.com/tourism/dining.htm

I followed your link and it looks like they list quite a few restaurants and motels. I didn't see any sports stores, but I did find auto rental info.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I think any Chamber of Commerce would do the same...it's their job. You'll need to do more then that to get me fired up!


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I guess it really doesn't get me fired up either, do you want a list of motels? I can get you that, just because they post up guides, doesn't mean thats your only option. Let me know if you need some phone numbers and I will post all that I can find. Thanks.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

dosch said:


> I think any Chamber of Commerce would do the same...it's their job. You'll need to do more then that to get me fired up!


VIKINGS SUCK!

That do it?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Not coming from a HUSKERS Fan. Are they Div 2 or 1.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Nebraska National Championships 5

Minnesota Vikings Super Bowl rings Zero

Vikings has made a good showing in all 4 that they have been in, having scored a grand total of 34 points :lol:

keep the purple faith, they might get there some day.


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

Actually the tips are pretty good...

The big lake is a great spot for ducks, & will continue to be...I also believe it is not hunted as hard as it was or could be. I blame this on the 2 scaup limit...


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Same old song and dance....but it's just college football. :fiddle:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Tony Turner said:


> Nebraska National Championships 5
> 
> Minnesota Vikings Super Bowl rings Zero
> 
> ...


College football?????

Who cares!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Another sore Vikings fan.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

OHIO STATE BUCKEYES BABY. LOL


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Talk about getting off the subject, where's ryan when you need him?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

It's friday............ and the subject line was "ND boys wanna get fired up"? Let's get fired up :beer:


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

> Nebraska National Championships 5
> 
> Minnesota Vikings Super Bowl rings Zero


What are you going to pull out next, say you are a packers fan and ask "How many super bowl trophies do you have?"


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

No the subject line in total was to read about what the D.L. chamber of commerc was pushing, wish was if you had read it about guides getting free advertising from the chamber web site.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

jd mn/nd said:


> Talk about getting off the subject, where's ryan when you need him?


C'mon now JD

I can't be everywhere? This *is* Friday after all! :beer:

I won't step on threads that have a fun theme to them.... No need to keep this one on topic as it was intended to stir the pot :stirpot: and I think the guys needed a bit of a break from the stress of all these "hot topics" :wink:

If you must know... I'm off on my Harley to go surfing on the Washington coast right now. My buddy is going to try and teach me (without drowning me). Then we are having about 15 other friends join us for a weekend of debauchery at his shack on the ocean. I'll try to find something to do with all the girls...I'm sworn to secrecy on the rest of the proceedings.. you all go hunting... I'll be thinking of you.

Who knows...maybe I'll log back in just to say hi and post up a few surfing pics! 

Ryan


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Ok ryan you can only post the pics that are similar to the one 's posted under "Ducking in ND Sucks" but the fishing is great!!

Have a good time this weekend!!

Ok boys it is now a free for all ryan is gone post up like mad!!!!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

jd mn/nd said:


> Talk about getting off the subject, where's ryan when you need him?


Nice call JD.

I wonder why a thread started to just stir the pot was allowed..


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

jd mn/nd said:


> I wonder why a thread started to just stir the pot was allowed..


It looks like it didn't work very well anyway.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have nothing against college football....just not interested.....Have to give some crap.I know Cornhuhsker football is a big thing in Nebraska....probably because there isn't a pro team.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Nebraska Football isn't a big thing down there, it's the ONLY thing. That state stops every thing on game day. It is awesome to go down there and tailgate and attend the game, it looks like a see of red on TV, but in real life it's crazy.

Give all the crap you want, as a Husker fan I have learned to deal with it and the non winning seasons, but not as much as you vikings fans have to deal with. :lol:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Why is this anything to get excited about? Same questions that get asked & answered by NR on hunting forums time & again. As NDJ pointed out, the info is solid.

What is unsaid is that there are very few "fill" species out on the big water of Devils Lake. You can quickly shoot your 2 bills, then sit for hours and watch thousands working your spread while you wait for the occasional bufflehead.

I'm one of the few locals who does own a dedicated big water rig and used to hunt out there all the time, until the bluebill limit dropped down to 2. Haven't gone to the bother in the last several years.

If you're going to troll, at least put a little effort into the topic...


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

FLORIDA FIGHTIN' ALLIGATORS!!!










Everything else is GATOR BAIT!!!


----------

